# Pescador or Heritage Angler 14



## Jay39833 (Jan 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

I am definitely leaning towards the Heritage, but it has less reviews to read than the Pescador, so I thought I would ask y'all. I am about 6 foot 200 lbs with deep brown eyes, wide feet and I enjoy long paddles down the beach. 

I would also like to offshore fish, if that helps.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

you sound like a truly delightful person. I think you would be a joy to fish with, regardless of whatever choice you make in kayaks.


----------

